# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night Sunday 2nd of Feb

## golach

I dont know how but by Squidges counting I won on Sunday so I will do this Sundays quiz but can I start it a wee bit earlier 20:15 sharp as I have an social engagement to attend at 21:30 the same night
Golach

----------


## rachelle

WELL DONE GOLACH!

Just remember, nae cheating allowed next sunday.............  ::

----------


## htwood

Golach mate, just remember to keep your speed up with the questions.  The more you argue with hecklers, the more they heckle, and we don't want you to be late for your social engagement at your usual leaning spot against the bar.    ::  

(counts backwards on finger and toes...what time is 2015 for me?)

----------


## ©Amethyst

That'll be 12:15 for you, ht... I think!!!  Aren't you 8 hours behind us?

I might manage 20:15!  I've given up waiting for the youth meeting at church - which finishes at 10... and by the time we've all packed up and socialised, it's usually around 22:30/22:45 'till I get home... but, here's hoping I can make it to the quiz... and beat y'all!

----------


## Kenn

OK so golach wants to bring the quiz forward..SOB SOB..it's a diabolical plot so that I never get to play!There's some folks that have to work fer their living!  ::  Oh Well..anyone fer a quiz at "The Witching Hour"?

----------


## golach

Lizz,
I am awful sorry ye know I wid love till accommodate ye an run the Quiz at the witching hour, but ........ there are a few Cinderella's in this room who turn into pumpkins after Midnight .... an I am no telling who.  ::  
But let's all get our heads together and try to find a solution to let the hard working shopkeepers & insomniacs have a go at the quiz, ( no that they will win anyway )   ::  
Im only joking  :Grin:  
Golach

----------

